# How do you handle school while being extremely depressed?



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

To me it seems like the schools don't do a good job of reaching out for the students. There is alot of new transition that is overwhelming. I've been struggling with this, all I can say is I'm sure alot of students at your college feel the same way.


----------



## nyclover (Feb 22, 2013)

I was extremely depressed when I was a junior in UG. 

Honestly, I don't know how I got through it and performed so well. I felt terrible everyday and just didn't want to do any work. I think it helps that undergraduate courses in non-STEM subjects are relatively easy, i.e., high marks are achievable with relatively little effort. But, really, I think you have to find any little bit of motivation you can -- maybe you want to go to grad school, or perhaps certain employers desire students with a threshold GPA. 

I saw a therapist for a semi-brief stint. While I don't think it helped a lot... I do think having someone to talk to is at least something valuable. My university had free counseling services, and I would imagine yours does as well. It was really hard for me to get myself to go. I'm not sure why. Nevertheless, I definitely think it's something you should look into.


----------



## DarkThoughts (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, those days where you just feel like absolute ****, but you have to do so much are just the worst. I usually end up somehow focusing enough to do my work, but it ends up being sub-par quality. I've only been severely depressed twice and each was for a two-week stretch. My motivation came from the fact that if I did not do well in school, I'd have nothing to fall back on to support my self-esteem. I do not have a great social life so schoolwork is something I place a great emphasis on, but also enjoy. First off, I'd recommend you see a psychologist or psychiatrist if you haven't already. Additionally, if you're taking a heavy courseload, I'd recommend dropping a course if you can and still meet the minimum requirement to be a full-time student. Besides that, good luck with the struggle. We've all been there.


----------

